# got my swamp series on.....



## lilbigtonka

man i love it and can feel a def noticable difference in bottom end for sure. my only thing is it runs perfect and idles perfectly but smokes when i first crank it just poof and it is done after that is it perfect and only does it when i first start like i said and i would hate to have to spend 200-250 for a programmer when it runs awesome just the smoke gots me thinking if i should get one or not but my header pipe isnt glowing red after its hot so i dont think it is lean i dont know though otherwise here is the good news vids lol 

atv vids :: MOV02308.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425

cool... its quiet but still has that nice low toned growl..


----------



## lilbigtonka

i love it, it is quiet and yet a rumble, best part is tomm i will get a vid of my buddy's stock brute exhaust vs mine right next to each others. just for yall :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

sounds like i want the xl


----------



## lilbigtonka

yea steve you will want the xl for sure, as for me im so glad i went with the reg and would not change a thing


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Awesome man!


----------



## sandman7655

i love mine for sure.


----------



## Metal Man

Do a plug check lilbigtonka just to be sure. 

Sounds nice. You gonna install the exhaust snorkel?


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah but only when we go to the big mud holes i dont need it for around here since i know when to stay on the throttle but those unfamiliar places always had me worried


----------



## lilbigtonka

well this morning i went out and cranked it and rode it around and stuff and no smoke when i crank it up. awesome maybe i dont need one after all and metal man i think im going ot check the plugs after i ride all day to see what it looks like for sure after a little ride thanks for the input though


----------



## sandman7655

might have been oil in it from manufactoring


----------



## Bootlegger

Very Nice.....I hope mine gets here soon....


----------



## AUbruterider

man i like that!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

man everytime i ride with it it just makes me mad that i didnt get it sooner i love it more and more and the sound is perfect couldnt get no better for me atleast


----------



## AUbruterider

yeah that sound is what I'm looking for. When we go to parks I like for mine to be loud but at the hutning club we dont run pipes but I hate the stock one so i may be investing in this one for everything.


----------



## Kurly

Sounds awesome dude. My PC crashed and just got it back! The XL should be here this week and Ill get a clip on. So you could definately tell a difference in power/torque just from exhaust?


----------



## lilbigtonka

o yeah i had alot of trouble plling it up in high on this grass in the yard but now i dont even give it half throttle and it is almost on the back racks honestly i cant wait to see it with a programmer when i get more greenbacks


----------



## Kurly

I hear ya on the "greenbacks"!! Finaly got my XL in yesterday and installed this morning......how the heck do I get video on to MIMB????????? I have it saved to my puter...............................Any help?


----------



## Polaris425

upload it to youtube, then just paste the url in here and it will automatically embed the video for you.


----------



## lilbigtonka

here is Kurly's swamp series xl for everyone that wants to hear the two, both sound really good but man kurly why you take all the plastics off bro lol

SWAMPXL003.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd

he meant business that's why!

sounds good!


----------



## Kurly

SWAMPXL003.flv video by Kurlys_album - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425

yeah you just want to copy whats in the "direct link" box and paste it in, for videos. no tags or codes needed.


----------



## Kurly

I got ya now, Thanks and sorry for the trial & error post...

Yea Tonk, I always go around my elbow to get to my arse.....LOL. Im bored anyway


----------



## lilbigtonka

naww man its cool lol, and nice shop whos swamplites are those lol and since your so bored go get a vid of you tearin it up on it lol


----------



## Kurly

PLan on doin just that!!! They are extra set on Torque 14" rims. I swap them back and forth from the Brute to King Quad. Looking to try and get a good set of tires for the rims and put them on KQ. They make Mud Machines in 14".......Im gonna check that out.


----------



## lilbigtonka

no they dont


----------



## Kurly

That figures. The KQ is mostly rode by the daughter and wife. The MM on it now pull awesome but hat eto have those Torque 14s sitting as a backup!!!!! Need to find something rideable for them yet aggressive enough to follow us. Or leave the 12" MM on it?!?!?


----------



## Kurly

Gettin ready to take off.........


----------



## phreebsd

I should have gotten the blue!!


----------



## sandman7655

i got a set of edls that would look great on that kq


----------



## Kurly

sandman7655 said:


> i got a set of edls that would look great on that kq


 
SM, You up around York right? What size and how much? Looked like you had a bunch of stuff for sale recently?


----------



## sandman7655

28 edls on msa troopers.i am in rock hill / york


----------



## Kurly

Got any pics?


----------



## Kurly

I do like the Blue, but man when it gets scratches....it chips rather!!


----------



## sandman7655

in the want to sale section.


----------



## Kurly

BFWILLIE.flv video by Kurlys_album - Photobucket

Lets see if I attach this right?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Yesterday

**** it ricky, bout to mess that rack all up


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

Whats the difference between the swamp series and then the swamp series XL? And how much DB is a stock brute ? and also how much DB is a brute with a hmf utility? And for my brute if i get a exhaust will i have to get a programmer? or does it depend which one i go with?


----------



## filthyredneck

As far as I know the only difference is the db difference. As far as a programmer if you get an exhaust, its hit and miss with these kawi's. Some have run an exhaust with factory intake and no programmer, some run snorks and factory exhaust...and others have to get the programmer regardless

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------

